# Question About Superuser



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a question about superuser. I am wondering what "-rwsr-xr-x" is under "su binary". On mine every time I reboot my device its text turns red and i just reapply the update and it's green and says "rwsr-sr-x". Then reboot and it's red. No problems with SU just wondering why it does that. Picture attached.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

That is the binary's permissions, I'm not sure why it's changing each boot.

It's broken down like this 
Owner--user--group
R=read only
W=read and write 
X=execute
And I'm uncertain of the sr part.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine does the exact same thing! And when I open tibu, an error message pops up about the binary. Everything seems to be working fine though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I started having issues, so I switched to supersu.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for not replying guys. Yeah might switch to SuperSU. Having no problems so far though thanks.


----------

